# Anleitung zum fachgerechten Nasenpopeln



## AMUN (29 März 2008)

*Anleitung zum fachgerechten Nasenpopeln*

Jeder hat es schon einmal getan, wer sagt es habe es noch nicht gemacht, der lügt. Und was ist schon so schlimm daran? Welcher prüde Mensch will es einem verwehren, Lustvoll mit dem Finger in der Nase zu bohren? Niemand kann mir vorschreiben, was ich innerhalb meiner Nase zu tun und zu lassen habe. Denn es ist meine Nase, und der einzige der zu Entscheiden hat was ich dort tue, dass bin immer noch ich selber.

Eines allerdings sollte man bedenken. Wie bohre ich am besten? Wenn sie sich bisher nicht darüber im klaren waren wie sie die besten Ergebnisse beim bohren erzielen, kein Problem, denn dafür gibt es jetzt hier die Anleitung zum fachgerechten Nasenpopeln.

Beginnen wir zunächst mit den verschiedenen Bohrtypen:

*Genussbohrer*

Da hätten wir zunächst den Genussbohrer, er zeichne sich dadurch aus, dass er selbst bei ungenügender Beute weiter vor sich hinbohrt. Meistens benutzt er dazu den Zeigefinger der rechten Hand. Was auch daran zu erkennen ist, dass dieser Finger farblich nicht so ganz zum Rest der Hand passen will. Mit dem Fingernagel nach vorne, setzt erzunächst am rechten Nasenloch an, dann stößt er den Finger etwas einen Zentimeter tief hinein um in dann mit einer langsamen Drehbewegung wieder hinaus zu ziehen. Dann betrachtet er prüfend den Finger. Hat er Beute gemacht, in Form eines sogenannten Mömmes, so beginnt er diesen Genussvoll unter Zuhilfenahme des rechten Daumens zu rollen. Zwischendurch untersucht er das Objekt seiner Begierde ob es eine genügend Runde Form angenommen hat. Ist dies der Fall, so schnippt er ihn möglichst lässig in den Raum. Professionelle Bohrer zielen hierbei auf herumstehende Papierkörbe. Wobei man den erfahrenen Popler an seiner großen Treffsicherheit erkennt.

*Hungerbohrer*

Als nächstes wenden wir uns dem sog. Hungerbohrer zu. Selbst auf einen unvoreingenommenen Beobachter macht er den Eindruck, als habe er bereits längere Zeit keine Nahrung zu sich genommen. Man erkennt ihn meist an seiner Gier, er hat keinen speziellen Finger, den er beim Popeln bevorzugt, genauso wenig bevorzugt er eines seiner Nasenlöcher. Bei beiden Punkten entscheidet er sehr kurzfristig. Er rammt einen beliebigen Finger in ein beliebiges Nasenloch, um dann hemmungslos darin herum zu wühlen. Fachärzte ziehen gerne den Vergleich mit einem Hilti-Bohrhammer heran. Hat er das Gefühl das ausreichende Beutemengen am gerade eingesetzten Finger kleben so führt er diesen unverzüglich zum Mund, steckt ihn hinein und beginnt dort zu bohren. Wenn man genau aufpasst kann man in diesem Moment auch Schmatzgeräusche vernehmen. Fachleute sagen dazu: Es handelt sich wahrscheinlich um eine freudig erregtes Geräusch, welches aus Freude über die Beute ausgestoßen wird. Ist der Bohrvorgang in der Mundhöhle dann beendet, so beginnt alles von vorne. Wenn man Glück hat, dann kann man diese Zeremonie stundenlang beobachten. Genau bis zu dem Punkt, an dem er keine Beute mehr findet. Ist das der Fall kann es zu schweren seelischen Depressionen kommen. Wie dem entgegen zu wirken ist, konnte bis heute noch nicht festgestellt werden. Auffällig an den sog. Hungerbohrern ist noch, dass sie sehr oft Elefanten und Ameisenbären als Haustiere halten.

*Ampelbohrer*

Der dritte und letzte Bohrer ist der Ampelbohrer. Er ist schnell beschrieben, da es ihn in sehr großer Zahl gibt, und jeder interessierte ihn jederzeit selber beobachten kann. Am einfachsten ist dies in einer Großstadt möglich. Stellen sie sich an eine vielbefahrene Kreuzung und achten sie vor allem auf die Fahrer der beiden Nobelmarken BMW und Mercedes. Obwohl sie beim Bohren ein wenig lustlos wirken und den Anschein erwecken, als ob sie nur aus Langeweile bohren ist es doch immer wieder interessant und lustig ihnen zuzusehen.

Das war für heute aus dem Bohrstudio. Lesen sie auch nächstes mal wieder mit wenn es heißt:

*Dein Popel, mein Popel, popeln ist für alle da!*


----------

